# Falken Raceways first "official" race...



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Ok, it is officially in the books!
My son wanted to have a race for his birthday with his friends,
So we did it.
The First Ever Falken raceway IROC.








With the field consisting of the following cars in their respective colored lanes:
Red: Nu-Rora Mustang with Aurora TJet and mean green arm, JL mags, 9 tooth pinion
White: JL Gran Sport Corvette with JL chassis, 14 tooth pinion
Blue: JL Gran Sport Corvette with JL chassis, 9 tooth pinion
Yellow: JL 70 Mustang with JL chassis, 14 tooth pinion 
All cars set up with slip on rear tires and set at Tuff Ones width.
Points awarded as follows for each lane:
1st, 4 points 
2nd, 3 points
3rd, 2 points and 
4th, 1 point
The carnage... I mean "results" are as follows.
1st: Ian K with 15 points (Home track advantage and despite the best efforts of my thumb Ian pulls in the over all win...)
2nd: Joe with 13 points
3rd: Evan with 10 points (Next door neighbor, claims he doesn't like racing slot cars)
4th: Jessica with 9 points
5th: Ian M with 8 points
6th: Phillip with 7 points

And there you have it.  Looks like the kids had fun.
Most of them have never raced a slot car before.
It was fun putting the race on...
Pics to follow.
(Boy, do I need a bigger track.....)
(But at least there is racing in Annapolis! lol )

Scott



Why doesn't my car run like that?


----------

